# Pair up with different eye color?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i been hearing that you should breed a bird to a different eye color? 

example: a pearl eye to a yellow eye , pearl eye to a green eye
and not a pearl eye to a pearl eye

have ya ever herd this? make's a different?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blongboy said:


> i been hearing that you should breed a bird to a different eye color?
> 
> example: a pearl eye to a yellow eye , pearl eye to a green eye
> and not a pearl eye to a pearl eye
> ...


 You would have to ask the "Eye" experts. I was never convinced it made a difference, but at any rate perhaps the least important consideration IMHO. If you are pairing two Champions, I wouldn't care.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You would have to ask the "Eye" experts. I was never convinced it made a difference, but at any rate perhaps the least important consideration IMHO. If you are pairing two Champions, I wouldn't care.


yea i was think about that too ..


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am agree with SmithFamilyLoft's


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

It would depend on what you are breeding. If it is homers, then I can't see that it would make much of a difference. If you are breeding something with a perle eye as part of the standard, then you would want to breed perle to perle. 
Same would go for any bird in which the eye color is part of the standard.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's all part of the eyesign BS and doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I beleive in Eye Sign.I like to breed a bird with Two eyes to a bird with Two eyes.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Josepe said:


> I beleive in Eye Sign.I like to breed a bird with Two eyes to a bird with Two eyes.


iT'S THAT SUPPOSE TO BE FUNNY....BECAUSE IT'S REALLY FUNNY TO ME


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My theory is simple, if you breed for the eye you will get the eye traits you want. Don't expect that to carry over to racing ability. I think breeding using racing results is much more productive than any other theory out there. If I had to choose a bird with a top eye sign or a bird with a win under its belt, I would pick the winner every time.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with the consensus that you should pair based on ability, Good strong birds on hard races to fast birds, sprint to sprint, Long to mid, However you want to do it, but do it based on how they fly not how they look.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's all part of the eyesign BS and doesn't make a difference.



Come on, why don't you tell us how you really feel ! Now don't hold anything back.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will pair like pairings based on nothing but siblings records from time to time. There are a few select birds that I will breed because numerous same sex siblings have bred quality birds. Last year ACE's 54 blood bred well with my blood. This year I am going to breed that bloodline into mine. There are a few times I will select breeders without racing them, but their better be a good reason like multiple siblings winning etc. Eye has never been a factor for me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Come on, why don't you tell us how you really feel ! Now don't hold anything back.


I am liking Becky's spunk. She is going to write a book someday.


----------

